

WHAT WILL HAPPEN 5 DAYS BEFORE THE SINGULARITY?  - plessthanpt05
http://singularityhub.com/2013/08/12/what-will-happen-5-days-before-the-singularity-is-feature-film-aims-to-find-out/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+SingularityHub+(Singularity+Hub)

======
cdvonstinkpot
Maybe people will stop shouting on the internet.

